# Смещение позвонков у ребенка



## ovsanka (16 Май 2008)

Здравствуйте , 
 моей дочери 5 лет. Около двух недель появились боли в шее. Сделали рентген, который показал ступенчатое смещение шейных позвонков С2- С3 и С3- С4. Травмы вроде бы не было. Ортопед говорит, что рентген ерунда, а боль - это результат мышечного напряжения. поставил даже сколиоз 1 степени.  До последнего времени ребенок занимался скрипкой. какова должна быть наша стратегия? Боль в шее не проходит. почему- то стала жаловаться еще и на боль в глазах. Спасибо.
ирина Симонова


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков у ребенка*

Каковы рекомендации ортопеда.


----------



## ovsanka (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков у ребенка*

Спасибо, что не оставляете мой вопрос без ответа.
ортопед в буквальном смысле разругал рентгенолога.Рентгенолог пишет"отмечается физиологическое ступенчатое смещение С2-С3 С3-С4"
. Ортопед сказал, что все связано с напряжением мышц и даже увидел сколиоз 1 степени. Но Это все так внезапно. И к тому же ребенок стал жаловаться на боль в глазах, преимущественно в правом. У невролога мы были. У нас конечно есть симметричная гидроцефалия. Но сейчас окулист с глазным дном показала, что гипертензия минимальная. Что делать? Боль не проходит.


----------



## ovsanka (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков у ребенка*

может сделать МРТ шейного отдела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков у ребенка*

В позвоночнике причину боли искать надо в последнюю очередь.
Физиологическое смещение у детей на снимках всезда есть. Давайте смотреть снимки.


----------



## ovsanka (18 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  смещение позвонков у ребенка*

спасибо, попытаюсь разместить снимки.


----------

